# Wanted - Conception Stories for Scottish Resource



## Estcherry (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I've been on this forum since December last year when I successfully conceived through IUI at a private clinic in Scotland.

Since then I've been contacted by a writer who is putting together a resource for other lesbian and bi women who want to have children.  The resource aims to give women real stories of the different ways other couples/singles have created families, it will provide a Q&A section and have links to other resources.  

I have been interviewed for the resource, but the writer is looking for other women, in particular:

1.  Single lesbian/bi women who have conceived children 
2.  Couple who have conceived through known donation
3.  Couple who have conceived through known donation and co parent
4.  Couple who have conceived through IVF

All contributors to the resource should be Scotland based - if you are interested please leave a reply with contact email and I can put you in touch!

Thanks, 

Estcherry.


----------

